# Food for a picky shih-tzu puppy



## lostinvast (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello there 
I have a 1 year old shih-tzu puppy who is VERY picky. I am feeding her what I was told to be very good food, I just switched her over gradually from puppy food to this adult food called Pro Plan (small dog formula), and she does not like it. It stinks too. I notice it has a horrible fish smell which must put her off. 

Can anybody recommend something that doesn't smell fishy, is small kibble since she is very tiny (she's a runt, maxing out at 7 lbs -I rescued her) and of course contains no bi-products.

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

lostinvast said:


> Hello there
> I have a 1 year old shih-tzu puppy who is VERY picky. I am feeding her what I was told to be very good food, I just switched her over gradually from puppy food to this adult food called Pro Plan (small dog formula), and she does not like it. It stinks too. I notice it has a horrible fish smell which must put her off.
> 
> Can anybody recommend something that doesn't smell fishy, is small kibble since she is very tiny (she's a runt, maxing out at 7 lbs -I rescued her) and of course contains no bi-products.
> ...


Welcome! She is very cute! I would stay far, far away from ProPlan. It is not a very good food, no wonder she doesn't like it lol! I would recommend any high quality dog food, that is not offered at Petco or Petsmart. My recommendations would be Innova, EVO, California Natural, Wellness, Orijin, and many more. I highly recommend that you visit www.dogfoodanalysis.com to get a plethora of information on any kind of dog food on the market. That way you can decide on a food! Good luck =)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Welcome! She is very cute! I would stay far, far away from ProPlan. It is not a very good food, no wonder she doesn't like it lol! I would recommend any high quality dog food, that is not offered at Petco or Petsmart. My recommendations would be Innova, EVO, California Natural, Wellness, Orijin, and many more. I highly recommend that you visit www.dogfoodanalysis.com to get a plethora of information on any kind of dog food on the market. That way you can decide on a food! Good luck =)


Just an FYI Wellness IS offered at PetCo, as is Solid Gold, and Natural Balance, all 3 of which are very good foods, so that statement isn't true anymore now that they started carrying some better quality foods.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Just an FYI Wellness IS offered at PetCo, as is Solid Gold, and Natural Balance, all 3 of which are very good foods, so that statement isn't true anymore now that they started carrying some better quality foods.


Ah! Well thats good then! I havent ever been there cuz I get my food from a local store, so I don't ever know what they have to offer. I just say not to go to a big box store cuz in general they don't carry the greatest stuff! But now that I know that they carry some good food I will make a note of it, thanks! At least higher quality food is becoming a bit more main stream =)


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Ah! Well thats good then! I havent ever been there cuz I get my food from a local store, so I don't ever know what they have to offer. I just say not to go to a big box store cuz in general they don't carry the greatest stuff! But now that I know that they carry some good food I will make a note of it, thanks! At least higher quality food is becoming a bit more main stream =)


Oddly enough, my PetCo is CHEAPER than the local mom and pop feed store by $5 a bag! I get Natural Balance Lamb Meal and Brown Rice, and then through PetCo if you purchase 10 bags (doesn't have to be at the same time) you get one free and through Natural Balance's frequent buyer program when you turn in 10 receipts you get a coupon for 1 bag free (the same size you typically purchase), so by doing both of those programs, by purchasing 10 bags I get 2 bags free, which when it's $38.99 for a 28 pound bag and that lasts me about 3 weeks, that's a smokin' deal! So not only is PetCo cheaper in my area than the feed store, they also offer the buy 10 bags get 1 free deal which the local feed store does not offer.

I will say PetCo has really stepped up their game with carrying Old Mother Hubbard, Wellness, Natural Balance, etc treats, and offering Solid Gold, Wellness, and Natural Balance dog food and at some locations they also offer the Wellness Core foods as well.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, and I'd say PetsMart's best brand is the Blue Buffalo, so at least there are some options out there if you only have big stores to choose from. In my area, PetCo usually runs about the same amount if not a couple dollars more than the boutique stores but if you can get on a frequent buyer program at any of them, it probably all nearly equals out in the end. 
In your super picky shih-tzu's case though, I'd recommend going to a boutique store that has sample of all of their foods and see which one she likes the best. Often if you're getting it at a boutique store, it will be much better quality than most of the stuff at PetsMart and guaranteed better quality that ProPlan. 
If the boutique stores don't have samples, try visiting the brands' websites for samples and coupons instead.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The local food store where I get my food also offers a frequent buyer program, 11th bag free. Its definitely not as good as getting two bags for free, but I would prefer to support the little guys. Plus, Petco and Petsmart both don't offer EVO. I guess whatever works, right?! 

Thats a good idea with the samples...


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> The local food store where I get my food also offers a frequent buyer program, 11th bag free. Its definitely not as good as getting two bags for free, but I would prefer to support the little guys. Plus, Petco and Petsmart both don't offer EVO. I guess whatever works, right?!
> 
> Thats a good idea with the samples...


I think you misunderstood. The two is that the BRAND offers the frequent buyer program no matter where I purchase their food from, but then PETCO also offers it through petco itself. So if your local store offers it and then the brand you buy offers it (which Natura (ie Innova) does) then you can also do the same thing and get 2 free eventually...one through the store's frequent buyer program and one through the manufacturer's frequent buyer program.

Hopefully that makes more sense. 

In my area, the local feed store is the little guy, but the owners have also been arrested many times in animal abuse and cruelty so to be honest I don't really care to support them, I was just as happy to find that PetCo was $5 per bag cheaper than the local guy.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*adoreable furbaby you have*

Absolutely the cutest furbaby!
I have 3 shihtzues ,benji,gabriella,josey and they are all on wellness.All love it and also all regular poops lol.Thats very inportant ya'll know!.lol.
Duck and rice,especially with shihtzues being prone to allergys.
Good luck,adoreable furbaby.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> I think you misunderstood. The two is that the BRAND offers the frequent buyer program no matter where I purchase their food from, but then PETCO also offers it through petco itself. So if your local store offers it and then the brand you buy offers it (which Natura (ie Innova) does) then you can also do the same thing and get 2 free eventually...one through the store's frequent buyer program and one through the manufacturer's frequent buyer program.
> 
> Hopefully that makes more sense.
> 
> In my area, the local feed store is the little guy, but the owners have also been arrested many times in animal abuse and cruelty so to be honest I don't really care to support them, I was just as happy to find that PetCo was $5 per bag cheaper than the local guy.


I just switched over to EVO, so I will definitely look into both frequent buyer programs. Thanks for clarifying! Canidae had a great FBP for breeders. Every 6th bag was free! Oh well, I like the nutrition of the EVO better.

I don't blame you for not wanting to support those guys. The feed store here is great! They support many local rescues and hold adoption fairs.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I just switched over to EVO, so I will definitely look into both frequent buyer programs. Thanks for clarifying! Canidae had a great FBP for breeders. Every 6th bag was free! Oh well, I like the nutrition of the EVO better.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to support those guys. The feed store here is great! They support many local rescues and hold adoption fairs.


Just send an e-mail to Natura Pet www.naturapet.com and they'll send you the frequent buyer card and instructions in the mail. I *believe* you staple your receipts to the card and mail it in once you've reached 10 bags and then they send you a coupon for 1 free bag.

Yeah by the time I started using Canidae they had stopped the frequent buyer program for just the regular public (didn't ask about breeding since I don't breed) so I missed out on that.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I feed my Boston Terrier Solid Gold Wee Bits. She loves it.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

as mommy to a picky shih tzu pup myself...i'd stay away from proplan. i believe it's filled with grains and other stuff our little babies are very sensitive to. and shih tzu's are known for being stubborn. oz has learned that he has his mommy wrapped around his litter finger. i keep him on a regular rotation of kibble and mix up his canned food as well. right now he's eating natural balance potato and duck kibble with wellness turkey and sweet potato canned food but i also will mix in evanger's 100% duck or venison and wellness 95% turkey.

i'd also learned that oz can't eat anything that contains an ocean whitefish or he pukes, literally. salmon and tilapia he can handle but i'm guessing it's because they're river and pond fish respectively.

by the way your little tzu is absolutely adorable!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

In addition to Wellness sending you coupons once you join their email program, Natural Balance also will send you a monthly coupon if you sign up for their email newsletter. This months coupon was for $2 off any 5 pound bag of Natural Balance. Just got it this afternoon in my email so hopefully some of you can use that. Just go to their website and sign up.


----------

